# Addi Express Knitting Machine



## crempog

Hello everyone, I am new to this forum so please forgive me if I am asking a question that has already been addressed. I am looking to plunge into the world of loom knitting and am now researching the Addi Express Knitting Machine after reading somewhere on this forum its name mentioned. Has anyone used one - is it as good as it claims to be? I have tried using the Authentic Knitting Board without success. Your input into which loom to use would be appreciated. My main knitting interest is afghans. Although would love to knit socks. Thank you in advance of your help and guidance.


----------



## Chezl

If it is the same as the Prym Knitting Machine, don't buy it. I bought mine because the seller stated that you could knit socks but only in one flat piece which wasn't what I wanted. There aren't any patterns for it and the manufacturers were unable to help me either. It is a complete waste of money.


----------



## randiejg

The Addi Express and Addi Express King are both circular knitters (tubular). You can knit flat pieces, but they won't be very large. If you want to knit panels or squares for an afghan, and seam them together, you can do this with the Addi's.

You can knit socks on the Addi, with either a rolled cuff or hand-knit ribbing. Either Addi comes with a pattern book, and there is an additional book for the smaller Addi called Quick Knits on the Addi Express, by Cat Bordhi. It has eight patterns, including for socks, a baby blanket, wrist warmer & legging set, headband, scarf, bag with a cellphone pouch and a hat.

I don't think you can compare the Addi to most of the other circular knitters (most of which are more like toys), but any circular knitter is rather limited to what you can make on it. The Addi machines are quite pricey, so make sure it's something you would get a lot of use out of before investing. If you go to any of the sites that sell it, most have videos demonstrating how to make a hat, or similar item. I'm sure there are also videos on YouTube.

To my knowledge, other than the book that comes with either machine, and the one mentioned above, I've only seen one other pattern book by Kathryn Doubrley (TheAnswerLady.com) for the Addi King. You can take a look at the projects in her book here:

http://theanswerlady.com/AddiAdventurescreativeprojectsfortheAddikingsizemachine.html

Also, the Addi's have been in short supply as of late, and most sellers have been backordering them. Some supplies are just coming in now, after several month's wait, so if you decide you want to buy one, check first to see if the seller actually has them in stock.


----------



## Chezl

The Addi is identical to my Prym. It is too large to make anything like a hat or socks in the round. You have to make it in a flat piece and seam it. You are limited by the lack of patterns. I googled for days trying to find patterns and the manufacturer also tried but no luck. I was refunded the postage price because of the pattern trouble and wrong advice regarding sock knitting. It still cost me alot of money though. I wish that I had never bought it.


----------



## randiejg

I'm not sure where your information is coming from, but the Addi is primarily a circular knitter, and certainly not too large to make hats or socks. The smaller Addi Express will knit up to children's hat sizes, and the Addi King will knit adult sizes. They come off the machine needing only to have the top stitches gathered up and secured.

The only seaming you ever have to do is if you set the machine to knit flat, so that instead of knitting around and around, you are knitting back and forth. In that case, you would most likely need to seam separately knit pieces together.

I encourage you to look at the videos on this site, where I purchased my Addi Express:

http://preview.tinyurl.com/bkulmla


----------



## Chezl

I am getting my info straight from the horse's mouth. It even says on the site TWICE that it doesn't knit socks.


----------



## randiejg

What it says is that it is not a traditional sock machine. There are machines made specifically to knit only socks, called circular sock machines (CSMs). I had one of these for about 20 years, didn't get much use from it and finally sold it.

The CSMs are generally made from cast iron, use very lightweight yarn, and have an additional piece that goes on the top to allow you to knit ribbing. Do a web search and find out about it.

Socks made on the Addi would need to be made using heavier yarn, so would not be the lightweight variety that would come off a CSM.


----------



## Chezl

It is not a sock knitting machine. 

That is what it says for the Kingsize Addi Express. I am not an idiot, I can read really well. I also have the exact knitting machine as the Kingsize, just a different name. They are both made in Germany. Traditional socks cannot be knitted on it because it is too big which means you have to knit it flat and seam it later. I do not need to do a web search because I have already done a thorough one as well as corresponding extensively with the CEO of Prym, hence the refund because of the realisation that it couldn't do what I bought it for which is knit socks in the round.


----------



## randiejg

You are correct that the Addi King is too large to knit socks. If you look at my original post, it says that you can knit socks on the smaller Addi (the Addi Express).

Below is an excerpt from the four pages of instructions in Cat Bordhi's book on how to make different kinds of socks from small child to Women's sizes on the Addi Express.

Most of the knitting is done on the Addi Express, and the tube taken off so that the heel and toe can be divided, rehung, and shaped.


----------



## serafeena

I just discovered your discussion about the addi express and I have to say: you won't be able to produce hats for kids with the small one ... I just got the smaller addi and had a first try: 22 needles are definitely too little to knit a hat fitting to a baby's or even kid's head. Have a look at my first try - this is all the same work, just decorated different. You may judge about the size if you look at the barbie's sleeping back - this won't fit to a kid's head, no matter what kind of yarn you use. 
Don't get me wrong: I like this machine ... but I got it for a very low price, so there's no need for redeem - it's just a lovely tool.


----------



## Moon Loomer

crempog said:


> Hello everyone, I am new to this forum so please forgive me if I am asking a question that has already been addressed. I am looking to plunge into the world of loom knitting and am now researching the Addi Express Knitting Machine after reading somewhere on this forum its name mentioned. Has anyone used one - is it as good as it claims to be? I have tried using the Authentic Knitting Board without success. Your input into which loom to use would be appreciated. My main knitting interest is afghans. Although would love to knit socks. Thank you in advance of your help and guidance.


This is a limited machine. It can not be made larger or smaller and the usable yarn selection is small. That said, it is exciting to turn out a hat in 45 minutes, socks hour and ? half each. As I remember there was a different loom to make the size change. A tube scarf that was quicker than the fringe! The Authentic Knitting Board AKB, produces a double knit fabric, the Addi Express does not. Equipment for different purposes. So which AKB do you have? I started with a scarf (and then a dozen) to a shawl on to wash cloths and baby bibs. With the AKB, I make a foot or three before I judge the product, patience the magic word. YouTube has the DVDs from the AKB web site and more from other people. have fun. PS The AKB can be used as a single rake loom. Its fine gauge provides opportunities with finer yarns. Moon Loomer


----------



## kestrelz

I have the king size Addi. It's great to knit scarves really quickly but I haven't found much use for it outside of that


----------



## stormpebbles

anyone got an addi big or small that they want to sell cheap .. or even one of the toy barbie ones , hello kitty etc , i will need u to post to New Zealand (below Austraila)of course at my cost , i cant get one at all in NZ and im facinated by them , has anyone tried to run one on another machine eg an electric drill press ??, so u dont have to turn it by hand ,
please contact me at [email protected]


----------



## stormpebbles

@randiejg , please could u add the following 3 pages , for the Cat Bordhi sock pattern PLEASE !!!


----------

